# Medicare denial code 16



## Candylcook (Aug 7, 2013)

Help, I have some MCR claims that are denying with CO-16, stating that at least 1 remark code or remittance advice code must be selected????  I have called MCR & never really get an answer that helps me, they refer me to different articles, but I can never really what I need to do.  Any suggestions??


----------



## suskim07 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Co-16*

We were having the same issue. You need to contact your Medicare to see if there is an issue with your provider's ID. Once corrected you can resubmit your claims.


----------



## Candylcook (Aug 8, 2013)

Hmmm, okay--thank you


----------



## tdove (Sep 4, 2013)

*Co-16*

Are these secondary claims or unlisted code?  if Secondary claim sometimes it can mean that medicare states they are primary and the group insurance thinks they are primary.  If code J3490 then it could be your clearinghouse is missing putting your description on line 19 or if it is a code that requires a invoice you are missing the invoice price on line 19 when going over electronically.  Hope that helps.


----------



## capricew (Sep 5, 2013)

usually in my state, nv, this denial comes with a reason code such as MA130 or it could be a code that starts with an N.  

If you look at your eob, and it has M or N Remark codes they give more information as to what the problem is with the claim.

Good luck!


----------



## Texascoder64 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been having the same problem since the end of September.  CO-16, MA112,MA130
MA112 is "missing/Incomplete group practice info missing.  I had our PM software vendor take a look and there were some issues that all of the sudden mysteriously changed.  The PM vendors are tweaking and upgrading to get ready for ICD10 testing claims. They hade a few changes and now I have resubmitted all Medicare claims with this error - so far clearinghouse accepted and waiting on payer response. 

Medicare and the vendor each point the finger - So if you do not get any answers from your MAC (ours is Novitas (TX), check with your PM software vendor to see if they have made some changes in your claims format.   

Good Luck!


----------

